# Okee dokee... see what ya think...



## Marc Phillips (May 24, 2008)

My pics have been OK.... but lots of glare and I see some really great pics here and it seems like a photo tent is the key...

So....

I bought one on Ebay, $10 shipped, and have been playing with it all morning...

I am using 4 lights... 3 shining through the tent, and 1 shining through the opening directly on the pen...

Please, all comments welcome...


----------



## gerryr (May 24, 2008)

I think you got it.


----------



## Ligget (May 24, 2008)

Looking good from over here Marc, the wood looks fantastic in the pic without the glare of the bulbs on the CA finish as before. It is very hard to capture a CA finish with a light tent as the tents` main purpose is to soften the harsh lighting.[8D]

Fantastic pen and picture Marc, you are on the right road!


----------



## stevers (May 24, 2008)

Very nice, good job.


----------



## toolcrazy (May 25, 2008)

Almost perfect. You need to work on getting rid of the background reflection. You can see parts of the opening of the light tent in the reflection of the hardware.


----------



## Marc Phillips (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toolcrazy_
> 
> Almost perfect. You need to work on getting rid of the background reflection. You can see parts of the opening of the light tent in the reflection of the hardware.



I wouldn't even know where to begin! 

Never thought of that... but I sure see it now. 

How would I go about getting rid of that? ... really, no clue how that would be done.


----------



## gerryr (May 25, 2008)

You can reduce the reflection by closing off the opening to the tent with something like white posterboard with only a hole cut in it for the lens to stick through.  Some of these light tents also have a piece that covers the opening and has a slit in it to do the same thing.  Depending on how far from the pen the end of the lens needs to be it may or may not work.


----------



## Marc Phillips (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> You can reduce the reflection by closing off the opening to the tent with something like white posterboard with only a hole cut in it for the lens to stick through.  Some of these light tents also have a piece that covers the opening and has a slit in it to do the same thing.  Depending on how far from the pen the end of the lens needs to be it may or may not work.



Thanks... I will play around with it a little and see if I can somehow get the camera close enough to shoot through a small opening... right now the camera is about 2 feet from the pen....


----------



## gerryr (May 25, 2008)

2 feet??  What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Marc Phillips (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> 2 feet??  What kind of camera do you use?



OK... I was wrong... close, but wrong. The camera is 16 inches away from the pen.

Here's my set up...


----------



## gerryr (May 25, 2008)

But what is the camera?  And, if it's a DSLR, what is the lens?  My camera is also about that distance from the pen, but that's because of the lens I use.


----------



## Marc Phillips (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> But what is the camera?  And, if it's a DSLR, what is the lens?  My camera is also about that distance from the pen, but that's because of the lens I use.



OOps... forgot...

It's a Canon Powershot S60

I don't know what half this stuff means, but here ya go... 

Sensor 	â€¢ 1/1.8" CCD
â€¢ RGB Color Filter Array
â€¢ 5.2 million pixels total
Effective pixel count 	5.0 million
Image sizes 	
â€¢ 2592 x 1944
â€¢ 2048 x 1536 *n
â€¢ 1600 x 1200
â€¢ 1024 x 768
â€¢ 640 x 480
Movie clips 	
â€¢ 640 x 480, 10 fps, up to 30 sec *n
â€¢ 320 x 240, 15 fps, up to 3 mins
â€¢ 160 x 120, 15 fps, up to 3 mins
File formats 	
â€¢ Still: RAW, JPEG EXIF 2.2 (Super-Fine, Fine, Normal)
â€¢ Movie: AVI (Motion JPEG + Wave audio)
Lens *n 	â€¢ 3.6x optical zoom
â€¢ 28 - 100 mm equiv.
â€¢ F2.8 - F5.3
Digital zoom 	Up to 4.1x
Focus 	
â€¢ 9-point AiAF
â€¢ 1-point AF (any position)
â€¢ AF lock
â€¢ Manual focus
â€¢ Focus bracketing
â€¢ AF assist beam (on/off)
Focus range 	
â€¢ Normal: 50 cm - Infinity (1.6 ft - Infinity)
â€¢ Macro: 4 - 50 cm (1.6 - 19.7 in)
Metering 	â€¢ Evaluative
â€¢ Center weighted average
â€¢ Spot (center or Af point linked)
AE Lock 	Yes
AE Bracketing 	Yes
Exposure compen. 	+/-2.0 EV in 0.3 EV steps
Sensitivity 	â€¢ Auto
â€¢ ISO 50
â€¢ ISO 100
â€¢ ISO 200
â€¢ ISO 400
Shutter 	
â€¢ 15 - 1/2000 sec *n
â€¢ 1.3 sec or slower only in Manual or Shutter Priority modes
â€¢ Auto noise reduction slower than 1.3 sec
White balance 	
â€¢ Auto
â€¢ Daylight
â€¢ Cloudy
â€¢ Tungsten
â€¢ Fluorescent
â€¢ Fluorescent H
â€¢ Flash *n
â€¢ Underwater *n
â€¢ Custom
Viewfinder 	Optical
LCD monitor 	
â€¢ 1.8" TFT LCD
â€¢ 118,000 pixels
Flash 	
â€¢ Built-In
â€¢ Modes: Auto, Flash On, Flash Off, Manual
â€¢ Slow Sync: On, Off (1st or 2nd curtain selectable)
â€¢ Red-Eye Reduction: On, Off
â€¢ Flash compensation: +/-2.0 EV in 0.3 EV steps
â€¢ Manual power selection: 3 levels
â€¢ Range (ISO 100, Wide): 0.55 - 4.2 m (1.8 - 13.8 ft)
â€¢ Range (ISO 100, Tele): 0.55 - 2.0 m (1.8 - 6.6 ft)
Shooting modes 	

â€¢ Auto
â€¢ Program AE
â€¢ Shutter priority AE
â€¢ Aperture priority AE
â€¢ Manual
â€¢ Custom
â€¢ Portrait
â€¢ Landscape
â€¢ Night Scene
â€¢ Fast Shutter
â€¢ Slow Shutter
â€¢ Stitch Asssist
â€¢ Movie (with sound)
Photo effects 	
â€¢ Vivid
â€¢ Neutral
â€¢ Low Sharpening
â€¢ Sepia
â€¢ Black & White
â€¢ Custom (Contrast, Sharpness, Saturation control)
Drive modes 	
â€¢ Single
â€¢ Continuous High: 2.0 fps, up to 8 frames
â€¢ Continuous Normal: 1.5 fps, up to 8 frames
â€¢ Wireless
â€¢ Interval shooting: 1 - 60 min intervals, up to 100 images
Direct printing 	
â€¢ Canon Card Photo Printers
â€¢ Canon Bubble Jet Printers with direct print function
â€¢ PictBridge *n
Other features 	
â€¢ My Camera
â€¢ Orientation sensor
â€¢ iSAPS technology
â€¢ Movie editting
â€¢ Sound memo (up to 60 secs)
â€¢ Magnify Zoom (2 - 10x)
â€¢ Histogram display
â€¢ Slide show
â€¢ DPOF / Transfer Order
Self Timer 	Yes, 2 or 10 sec
Connectivity 	
â€¢ USB 1.1 (inc PTP)
â€¢ A/V out
Storage 	
â€¢ Compact Flash Type I or II
â€¢ Microdrive supported
â€¢ FAT 12/16 and FAT 32 support
â€¢ 32 MB CF card supplied
Power 	
â€¢ Lithium-Ion NB-2LH rechargeable battery (supplied & charger) *n
â€¢ Optional AC adapter
Dimensions 	114 x 57 x 39 mm (4.4 x 2.2 x 1.5 in) *n
Weight (no batt) 	230 g (8.1 oz) *n


----------



## gerryr (May 25, 2008)

The EXIF information is missing from the photo so I'm missing some information that would have been useful.  But, you should be able to move the camera closer and use a wider angle of view.  If you look at the photo on page 5 of the article I wrote you'll see a photo of my setup with the camera in place and the also the large sheet of posterboard I use to reduce reflections.  You will need to cut two holes in it, one for the lens and also one for the light you have pointing into the tent.  It can be done but you will need to fiddle around with it.  I recommend starting with a hole for the light maybe only about 2" in diameter.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 26, 2008)

Marc , this answers my question I posted in SOYP . Thanks ! You too Gerry ![8D]


----------



## desertyellow (May 29, 2008)

Marc,
The tent is working for you.
You are an inspiration.
I went out an bought a tent this week.  
Always in search of a better picture.

Tony,
Las Vegas


----------

